# Will any Phaeton parts fit on a Passat B5.5?



## MontereyDave (Feb 5, 2012)

Would any of you happen to know if any Phaeton parts are interchangeable with Passat B5.5 parts? I've seen pics of Phaeton rims on a Passat but how about other parts, i.e. center armrest?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VOLKSWAGEN-...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr










This ad says Phaeton grab handles are interchangeable with Touareg, but how about Passat?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/02-09-VW-PH...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item4600951311


----------

